# Grooming lessons near Chicago?



## Mr. Bojangles (Sep 15, 2011)

Does anyone know of a breeder/groomer near Chicago that can offer grooming lessons? 

I want to learn how to groom my guy to a show standard. I have watched DVDs from Eric Strickland and Deb Oster, and they have been a great help, but I always have come up with questions about how to handle certain areas of my dog. Thought it would be a good idea to get a lesson or two if there was someone nearby.


----------

